# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  المفسدون بين الأحبة، البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت

## محمد صدقى الابراشى

عن أسماء بنت يزيد قالت قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : "ألا أخبركم بخياركم" قالوا: بلى. قال:" الذين إذا رُؤُوا ذُكِرَ الله، أفلا أخبركم بشراركم؟". قالوا: بلى. قال:" المشَّاؤُون بالنميمة، المفسدون بين الأحبة، البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت ". أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد
وقال الشيخ الألباني-رحمه الله- : حديث حسن.

قال الِشيخ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن العباد- حفظهما الله- في شرح هذا الحديث قال:
ثم أورد –رحمه الله تعالى- حديث أسماء بنت يزيد –رضي الله عنها قالت قال : النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ألا أخبركم بخياركم..، وهذه الطريقة كما سبق الإشارة متكررة في حديث النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم شحذا للقلوب ولفتا للانتباه واستدعاءً للأذهان حتى تعي الكلام وتستوعب ما يقال ؛ فكثيرا ما يأتي أو يلقي عليه الصلاة والسلام العلم على طريقة السؤال "أتدرون ما كذا" "هل أنبئكم بكذا" "ألا أخبركم بكذا" كثيرا ما يأتي في حديثه فإذا استعدت القلوب وأصغت الأسماع وتهيئوا للسماع وقالوا: بلى يارسول الله ، نعم يارسول الله أو نحو ذلك ألقى عليه الصلاة والسلام عليهم العلم وهم في تمام التهيؤ ، وهذا من كمال نصحه عليه الصلاة والسلام وحسن بيانه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد قال الله-تعالى- فيه:"لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ماعنتم حريص عليكم.." .
قال: ألا أخبركم بخياركم ؟: أي أهل الإيمان ألا أخبركم بخياركم : ألا أذكر لكم صفات الأخيار منكم ، والغرض من ذكر هذه الصفات أن يتحلى بها الإنسان وأن يجتهد بأن يكون متصفا بها وأيضا الغرض من ذكر صفات شرار الناس هو أن يحذر الإنسان منها ؛ فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ألا أخبركم بخياركم ؟. قالوا : بلى : وهذا جواب أي بلى أخبرنا نعم أخبرنا بخيارنا، قال: "الذين إذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله "؛ وهذا فيه بيان أن الأخيار من أهل الإيمان والأفاضل منهم والمقدمون فيهم هم من كانوا بهذه الصفة "إذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله" ،وذلك لحسن استقامتهم، وحسن عبادتهم، وإقبالهم على طاعة الله –جلَّ وعلا- ولتواضعهم وذلهم لله وانكسارهم بين يديه، ولما قام فيهم من الخشية لله والهيبة لله والتعظيم لله والتأثر بتلاوة كلام الله بالمواعظ ونحو ذلك قال الله – جلَّ وعلا- " إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذُكِر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون".

فذكر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن خيار الناس هم الذين إذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله . لماذا؟ لأنهم على هيئة من الصلاح والاستقامة والتواضع لله ، والذل له ، ودوام ذكره، والتعظيم له – سبحانه وتعالى – لا يفترون عن ذكر الله ولا يغفلون ، ويحافظون على طاعة الله – جل وعلا- ويواظبون على الخير وأعمال الخير؛ فإذا لقيهم الإنسان ذكر الله – جل وعلا- لأن أعمالهم وأخلاقهم وخصالهم وخلالهم كل ذلك يذكِّر بالله تعالى ، وهؤلاء يصح أن يقال في مثلهم دعاة إلى الله-سبحانه وتعالى- بلسان الحال ، وكم من إنسان استقام على طاعة الله – جل وعلا- برؤيته لشخص دون أن يحدثه ، رآه ديِّنا مستقيما محافظا بعيدا عن السوء بعيدا عن المنكرات فرؤيته له ولتدينه ومحافظته واستقامته كانت سببا في هدايته للصراط المستقيم ، وهذه تسمى الدعوة بالقدوة – القدوة الحسنة- فهم أهل استقامة وأهل محافظة على طاعة الله – تبارك وتعالى- فإذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله –سبحانه وتعالى- 
لا يرى فيهم الإنسان ما يدعو إلى الغفلة ولا يرى فيهم ما يفتح عليه باب الشر وإذا جالسهم فمثلهم كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الجليس الصالح إما أن يحذيك وإما أن تبتاع منه أو أن تشم منه رائحة طيبة ،أما الخبث ليس موجودا والنتن ليس موجودا والشرور ليست موجودة وفتح باب الفساد ليس موجودا ؛ ولهذا هذا المعنى يُذِّكرنا بحديث سبق الإشارة إليه وهو في سنن الترمذي عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على أناس جلوس فقال: ألا أخبركم بخيركم من شركم قال: فسكتوا فقال: ذلك ثلاث مرات ،فقال: رجل بلى يا رسول الله أخبرنا بخيرنا من شرنا. قال:" خيركم من يرجى خيره ويؤمن شره وشركم من لا يرجى خيره ولا يؤمن شره ". [ قال الألباني: حديث صحيح مشكاة المصابيح (4993)]

فقوله هنا خياركم الذين إذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله قريب في المعنى من قوله : " خياكم من يرجى خيره ويؤمن شره " ؛ لأن هؤلاء إذا جُلِس عندهم وحُضِر في مجالسهم لا يسمع منهم الإنسان إلا الخير ، ولا يسمع منهم الشر ، فيكون جلوسه معهم لا يذكره إلا بالله ولا يذكره إلا بالخير ، ولا يذكره إلا بالأعمال الصالحة والطاعات الزاكية ، لا يسمع منهم كلاما أو يرى فيهم أفعالا تفتح عليه شرا أو فسادا هذا هو معنى قول النبي- عليه الصلاة والسلام- في الحديث "الذين إذا رُؤُوا ذكر الله " .
قال : أفلا أخبركم بشراركم : قالوا بلى . قال:" المشَّاؤُون بالنميمة، المفسدون بين الأحبة، البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت " هذا يقابله في الحديث الآخر " حديث أبي هريرة، قال :" شركم من لا يرجى خيره ولا يؤمن شره" ، ومن عدم أمن شر هؤلاء ما ذكر النبي – عليه الصلاة والسلام – من حالهم هنا . قال " قال:" المشَّاؤُون بالنميمة " والمشَّاء : صفة مبالغة ففيه من صفات الأشرار أنهم يسعون بالنميمة بين الناس ويكثر فيهم هذا الأمر – السعي بالنميمة- أي نقل الكلام بين الناس على وجه الفساد ونشر العداوات .
قال : قال:" المشَّاؤُون بالنميمة، المفسدون بين الأحبة" . وهذا العطف هنا توضيح لمآل النميمة ونتيجتها وغايتها وثمرتها ؛ فالنميمة : نتيجتها الإفساد بين الأحبة ، إيقاع العداوات بين المتحابين ، ومر معنا قول يحيى اليماني –رحمه الله- :" يفسد النَّمَّام في ساعة ما لا يفسده الساحر في سنة".فالنَّمَّام كلامه سريع الإفساد .

قال : قال:" المفسدون بين الأحبة" ثم ذكر لهم صفة أخرى قال:" البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت " الباغون: أي الذين يطلبون : بغيت الشيء أي طلبته وحرصت على تحصيله ونيله ، " البَاغُون البُرَآءَ" البرآء على وزن العلماء جمع بريء ، البَاغُون البُرَآءَ: أي يبغون في حق الأبرياء من عباد الله العنت: أي الهلكة والمشقة والفتنة والشر. 
"البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت " وهذه أيضا من نتائج النميمة وثمارها ، النَّمَّام يجعل بين الأبرياء عنتا ومشقة وفسادا وشرا ، والنَّمَّام يجعل بين الأبرياء يجعل بين المتآخين يجعل بين المتحابين يجعل بين المتصافين يجعل بينهم عنتا ومشقة وشرا وفسادا وعدوانا ، هذا معنى قوله: البَاغُون البُرَآءَ العنت : أي يطلبون العنت والمشقة والشر والفساد في حق الأبرياء في حق المتآخين في حق المتصافين في حق المتوادين؛ وهذا كله مما يبين لنا خطورة حال النّمَّام وأنه من أشرِّ الناس ، قال ألا أخبركم بشراركم ، فذا من أشرِّ الناس – والعياذ بالله- لأن أصبحت مهمته في المجتمع نشر العداوات .
والنمّام والعياذ بالله لا يهدأ له بال ولا يرتاح له خاطر إلا إذا رأى الأخوة متباغضين وإذا رأى المتحابين متعادين ، وإذا رأى في الأبرياء العنت والمشقة إذا رآهم على هذه الحال أحس أنه أدى مهمته لكن عقوبة الله له يوم القيامة عظيمة. انتهى
[ تفريغا من شرح الحديث في شرح الأدب المفرد – باب النمام – للشيخ عبدالرزاق العباد ]

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1861 - " ألا أخبركم بخياركم ؟ الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله ، أفلا أخبركم بشراركم
؟ المشاؤون بالنميمة ، المفسدون بين الأحبة ، الباغون للبرآء العنت " .
ضعيف .
أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 48 ) وأحمد في " المسند " ( 6 / 459 ) عن عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم عن شهر بن حوشب عن أسماء بنت يزيد
مرفوعا . وهذا سند ضعيف ، رجاله كلهم ثقات ، غير شهر بن حوشب ، وهو صدوق ،
كثير الإرسال والأوهام كما في " التقريب " . وقال شيخه العراقي في " تخريج
الإحياء " ( 2 / 162 ) : " رواه أحمد من حديث أسماء بنت يزيد بسند ضعيف " . و
رواه ابن أبي شيبة وابن أبي الدنيا عن شهر كما في " الترغيب " ( 3 / 295 ) . و
روى ابن ماجة ( 2 / 528 ) الشطر الأول منه . وهذا القدر له شاهد مخرج في
" الصحيحة " ( 1646 و1733 ) . وقد اضطرب شهر في إسناده ، فمرة يرويه عن أسماء
هذه ، ومرة عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم بلفظ : " خيار عباد الله ... " . كما يأتي .
قال المنذري : " ورواه الطبراني من حديث عبادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب  " الصمت " عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
، وحديث عبد الرحمن أصح ، وقد قيل : إن له صحبة " . ولفظ حديث ابن غنم : "
خيار عباد الله الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله ، وشرار عباد الله المشاؤون بالنميمة
، المفرقون بين الأحبة ، الباغون البرآء العنت " . أخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 227 ) و
ابن منده في " المعرفة " ( ق 27 / 1 ) عن ابن أبي الحسين عن شهر بن حوشب عن عبد
الرحمن بن غنم يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهذا سند ضعيف لضعف شهر ، و
بقية رجال السند ثقات رجال الستة . وللحديث شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مخرج في
" الروض " ( 1084 ) وفي " غاية المرام " ( 434 ) من رواية ابن أبي الدنيا في
" الصمت " ، وقلت هناك في آخر تخريج هذا الحديث : " فلعل الحديث بهذا الشاهد
يصير حسنا . والله أعلم " .  
الكتاب : سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني

----------

